# Looking for rental please?



## Cms0411 (Jan 23, 2014)

We are hoping for a very discounted rate, cannot afford much. My mother has stage 4 kidney cancer and is currently feeling good while taking oral chemo. I would love to treat her to a warm vacation. She always feels cold. It is negative 30 degrees here in Wisc this morning. 


Can anyone help? 

Thank you so much.

Chris


----------



## ronparise (Jan 23, 2014)

Sure pm me


----------



## geekette (Jan 23, 2014)

ditto.  I have some Use or Lose by end of Feb in the Bluegreen system that I would be happy to make a free reservation with.  It might not be many nights but perhaps can extend the vacation.

do pm me if interested.  bluegreenonline.com shows locations, subject to availability.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2014)

You could also look in the rentals offered forum.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45

I see some tasty deals.


The three people posting above me often have killer deals also, but don't wait, some don't last long.


----------



## funtime (Jan 23, 2014)

I think I saw some Arizona vacations you can bid on for not much at www.skyauction.com


----------



## Cms0411 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you all. You are all very nice to share your comments . I rescued two donkeys awhile back from Texas and Mexico.This is only their second Wisconsin winter and they are sooo cold too. I know i cannot bring them with me though. But, seriously,  you are all so nice to help me figure out some options. Good people!




Cms0411 said:


> We are hoping for a very discounted rate, cannot afford much. My mother has stage 4 kidney cancer and is currently feeling good while taking oral chemo. I would love to treat her to a warm vacation. She always feels cold. It is negative 30 degrees here in Wisc this morning.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help?
> ...


----------

